# A few questions..



## Dillon31 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey guys! Recently purchased a 1985 300zx, the car was abandoned. So not much is known about it, however, there are parts for a turbo car in the back. But the engine has everything there. So my question is. Is there a stamp on the engine somewhere that identifies if this is a turbo engine?? Id like to know if they had just deleted the turbo, or if they got parts off another car for the swap. Thanks to all replies!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the VIN #: It starts with JN1; the fourth id is the engine type which is either:
H : VG30E - non turbo
C : VG30ET - turbo


----------



## Dillon31 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks! Ill check that out. Also, if this isn't the turbo motor, what issues would i run into installing the turbo and all of its components?


----------

